# Here are a few I've made over the years.



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are a few of my walking sticks and canes. I enjoy heading out in the forests local to area and I'm always

looking for odd shaped sticks, natural bends in wood that would work for use as a cane and some I just piece

together to make them more functional.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are a few more I've done and put on youtube.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

More beauties! I like them!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lookin' great! I hope to get out tomorrow to find material for my first attempt.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. A lot of the fun is in looking.


----------



## harson (Dec 24, 2012)

nice sticks sean


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

harson said:


> nice sticks sean


Thanks John.


----------



## Deb (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice, especially the corkscrew one..


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Deb. That one I found in a pile of cedar hedge trimmings dumped out in the woods just to the side of an old road. I almost

missed it but once pulled from the wreckage there looked to be some potential for it.


----------



## Deb (Jan 1, 2013)

That was definitely a great find.


----------



## catsterisk (Jan 10, 2013)

Great advice.... "Try a little corner when staining to see if it takes"


----------

